# IM Challenge_ The Real SuperPB!!



## Pitboss (May 3, 2002)

Yeah you all better remember who was first in donning the cape!!!  There are no substitutes for PB... not even a Soy substitute!! 

So here I go killing myself again.. uh pun intended. The last time I did one of these challenges I got in a month late and quite 4 days early.. butt I won   Albob did you even place?? Oh yeah last.. pre-spinning days!!!! 

So pics will be posted  by Sunday. 

Where do I stand as of now? Well I've been eating what I want, when I want. Still not as bad as it could be. My workouts have been erratic, from 4 days one week to 1 day the next week. 

Stats.
age - 35
w8 - 190 as of yesterday!!!
height - 5'9".. midget bouncer

Goal: Hmmm right now to get up to 200-205 by June 15. Then spend the next month and half getting the BF% down. Not going to bother to check it, just watch it in the mirror. 
Would also like to increase my flat bench. Been at a stand still for a while now, 225 x 6 maybe 7 when the planets line up!!  But my incline has been taking off. In the last month alone I've went from 175 on my last set for 6 to 185 x 8 and the other day I got 195 for 5...  

So I'll take pics, make some measurments too maybe and then try to get to the gym as much as I can.. grrrrr


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

PB, I feel honored to be the first person to post in your journal!  

I know it's been a difficult day for you. After seeing ALBOB in a cape and all, but we all know that you are the original caped IM member!  

Good luck reaching your goals, we will all be watching you very closely!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 3, 2002)

WTF? ALBOB was in a cape? Where? Why'd I miss it! Good luck PB...I'm rootin' for ya....oh w8, am I allowed to say that since I'm a judge?


----------



## Pitboss (May 4, 2002)

Well I'm honored to have a Non-pornal to be the first to post in my journal Miss LeDix    I won't attempt to put the same rules that Albob put on you in his journal.. I like you just the way you are 




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> WTF? ALBOB was in a cape? Where? Why'd I miss it! Good luck PB...I'm rootin' for ya....oh w8, am I allowed to say that since I'm a judge?



Uhm W8 it seems that there is atheme going along with this new challenge...  

Dvlmn666 
Albob


----------



## esmerelda (May 4, 2002)

Yea there appears so......but take heart Oh Mighty Super PB.... there will be only one Caped Wonder.......ermmmm...can I come and play under your cape????!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well I'm honored to have a Non-pornal to be the first to post in my journal Miss LeDix    I won't attempt to put the same rules that Albob put on you in his journal.. I like you just the way you are



Well then...isn't that sweet! 

I guess in a way you should be flattered that ALBOB and dvlmn thought the cape look was so cool, they just had to copy it! 

And now it looks like sosunni wants to do her own version, and then you got esmerelda wanted some of the cape-action. 

Really, I say, really...what are you complaining about?


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_The last time I did one of these challenges I got in a month late and quite 4 days early.. butt I won   Albob did you even place?? Oh yeah last.. pre-spinning days!!!!



That whole contest was fixed, it was rigged against fat guys.


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Hey PB! I'm glad you started a journal, it was about time!  When are the pics coming up?? I thought you said sunday....   Good luck with evetything!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2002)

I haven't had a chance to take pics.. haven;t even been home but maybe 4 hours since Thursday.. no maybe that was Wednesday...  

I'll try tonight.. if I'm in the mood. You know how sometimes you just don't feel photogenic?,, yeah well I'm like that 365 days a year.. 

... 

Saturday hit the gym breifly. Was going to an easy shoulder day but my shoulder got so engorged it hurt like a mofo and I had to stop.  I figured it was because I hadn't been drinking much water over the previous 2 days or so.. 

Military Press
Warm up 95lbs x 15, 105 x 13
145 x 7
135 x 8
135 x 8

Seated side dumbell raises 
20lbs x 13
20lbs x 12
20lbs x ... who knows but I had to stop!! I thought my shoulders were going to explode already. 


... something to laugh at. Last night I had two people as me how much I weighed.. 190 I said. They both were shocked and said I looked like I weighed 220...  ???? I'm not that fraking big!  But it was still cool


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Errmm.. are you sure they were asking about your weight.....not your inner leg measurement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I haven't had a chance to take pics..
> 
> ... something to laugh at. Last night I had two people as me how much I weighed.. 190 I said. They both were shocked and said I looked like I weighed 220...  ???? I'm not that fraking big!  But it was still cool


No chance for pics huh? I'm hurt. Really.


What's the final weight you're shooting for?


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Errmm.. are you sure they were asking about your weight.....not your inner leg measurement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It was customers asking sweetie and not the strippers..


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> No chance for pics huh? I'm hurt. Really.
> 
> 
> What's the final weight you're shooting for?



To quote one of my favorite sexy ladies.... STFU!!!!

I'd like to be at deuce. I'd like to be at 13-15% bf and a little over 200. I'm not into getting cut up and maintaining it. I totally enjoy all the bad food I do eat and there is no way I can keep the six pack with my current diet.


----------



## Fade (May 6, 2002)

What's your bf% now?


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> What's your bf% now?



Haven't had it checked but I know my body pretty well. Should be about 15-16%


----------



## Fade (May 6, 2002)

Cool. About 10 more pounds of muscle and you're there.


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2002)

Yeah well... I'm getting fatter..  but that's expected with my current uhm "diet" of supplements... LOL 

I'm trying to get 3500 in a day, usually 1500 is in liquid form


----------



## Fade (May 6, 2002)

I have about three myoplexes a day. With milk that's 1560 cals. So you don't have to give it the  face.


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I have about three myoplexes a day. With milk that's 1560 cals. So you don't have to give it the  face.



Yeah but mines in the form of hops, barley..... Bass Ale!!!!! LOL


----------



## Fade (May 6, 2002)

Ah..I brew my own and Butterfly doesn't drink beer so I have to take care of it all. 5 gallons at a time.


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2002)

Ah it's so nice to know I'm not the only one on a brewed diet!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

Does distillation count?  OH DAMN I forgot, tequilla comes from sugar cane.  SHIAT, SHIAT, SHIAT!!!  Who was the idiot that came up with this idea anyway?????


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2002)

So no gym since Saturday.. and that really shouldn't count. Won't be abel to work out until tomorrow night and then Saturday and Sunday. I really need to make some changes in my life.. 

a) quit my second job ... but need the money 
b) keep both jobs and work out on less than 3 hours sleep in a 48 hour time span. 
c) get rid of the girl friend...  but that would leave me sexual frustrations accompined with loneliness...  

Hmmm guess we just work with what time I have. 

Diet has been really piss poor this past week. Too much beer, not enough protein. Haven't cooked a meal at home in over a month!! I'm never there for one. 

No pics yet.. sorry all. Guess I'm out of the contest. But I'll still play along and post them as soon as I can.. Hmmm wonder if I can get Sosunni to cum down and take them for me???


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_a) quit my second job ... but need the money
> b) keep both jobs and work out on less than 3 hours sleep in a 48 hour time span.
> c) get rid of the girl friend...  but that would leave me sexual frustrations accompined with loneliness...



d) Workout WITH the girlfriend.


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hmmm wonder if I can get Sosunni to cum down and take them for me???



Although I know this isn't the repsonse you wanted... maybe you could get the girlfriend to take the pictures.. and THEN dump her! 

You know, my ex boyfriend Tommy (the 21 year old at the gym!) uses one of those mini George Forman grills.. cooks chicken in 4 minutes he said.  I bought one over the weekend... may try it tonight.  I bbq just about every night!  Not bad for living alone!

I'm SOOOO slammed at work.  Covering for the Corporate Counsel and the Admin is KILLING me!   

I'm gonna sleep well tonight!!!  And my freaking eye won't stop watering!!!!

Sorry pit to use your journal to vent.


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Although I know this isn't the repsonse you wanted... maybe you could get the girlfriend to take the pictures.. and THEN dump her!



Hmmm how about I dump the GF first??


----------



## esmerelda (May 7, 2002)

Hey there you Master of Mayham!!!  (Mayham...it being May...and you like a lot of porkin' action!!!!!)

Dont give up the girl....she sounds like our type of Lady!!!  Second job...narrrr you gotta have some eye candy!!!!  Less sleep in the 24 hr time frame...welcome to my world!!!!!  The body does adjust thou!!!!  Errrrmmmm how about this for a solution....I take 6 mths off work...run away from here...and join you over there as your live-in house cleaner/cook and frustration reliever!!!!!!!!  All for free!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hmmm how about I dump the GF first??



Well.. if BLonde ever makes up her damn mind 'bout going to San Diego on vacation, then you'll be the first to know!


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Errrrmmmm how about this for a solution....I take 6 mths off work...run away from here...and join you over there as your live-in house cleaner/cook and frustration reliever!!!!!!!!  All for free!!!!!!



Do I keep the GF then?? Hmmm maybe we, the 3 of us can work something out... he he


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Well.. if BLonde ever makes up her damn mind 'bout going to San Diego on vacation, then you'll be the first to know!



You know you have to pass right by my house on the way...  just like Motel 6.. I'll leave a light on for you


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

Well today I'm going to try and hit the gym. My diet is way of already... normally by now I'd have about 1500 cals down in my tummy but so far it's only been maybe 700. Just feeling all bloated this morning.. must have been that Hagendaz Ice cream bar I had at midnight.. oops!! Hey I had to eat it before it melted all over my GF's body... well I did!! 

So I think I need to post a little something to inspire me, some personal motivation... and as this is my private, although publicly read journal I will post a pic that I find motivating.  he he


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> So I think I need to post a little something to inspire me, some personal motivation... and as this is my private, although publicly read journal I will post a pic that I find motivating.  he he



You're gonna get in trouble!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> You're gonna get in trouble!!



You're just jealous that I posted boobies in my thread!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> You're just jealous that I posted boobies in my thread!!



Actually, I FULLY expected them to be MY boobies since dvl covered up that particular nip and I KNOW it's on your hard drive.. and your mind.. and your hard drive... and your mind.. .and your hard....


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Actually, I FULLY expected them to be MY boobies since dvl covered up that particular nip and I KNOW it's on your hard drive.. and your mind.. and your hard drive... and your mind.. .and your hard....



OH ... and while we're at it, you're jealous that I can reach my hands up and fondle mine any damn time I want to!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

Take that fuking pic down!


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well today I'm going to try and hit the gym. My diet is way of already... normally by now I'd have about 1500 cals down in my tummy but so far it's only been maybe 700. Just feeling all bloated this morning.. must have been that Hagendaz Ice cream bar I had at midnight.. oops!! Hey I had to eat it before it melted all over my GF's body... well I did!!
> 
> So I think I need to post a little something to inspire me, some personal motivation... and as this is my private, although publicly read journal I will post a pic that I find motivating.  he he




... fine, fine, fine...


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OH ... and while we're at it, you're jealous that I can reach my hands up and fondle mine any damn time I want to!!



and yes I am!!!!! But then again I can reach my hands down and fondle mine any damn time I want to!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

Pitboss!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Pitboss!!!!



Oh God yes W8lifter!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh God yes W8lifter!!!!!



lmfao!!!!  Do I have to become Mod of this forum to get that pic down?!

OMG...I'm fuking laughing my ass off, that was funny


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> lmfao!!!!  Do I have to become Mod of this forum to get that pic down?!
> ...



I did take that pic down.. ???  I put up a different one.. I could have put up much, much better.. if you know what I mean!!!

or maybe something like this one???


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

Okay...you're not being funny anymore! I'm off to pm Prince to make me mod of this forum so I can kick your little ass! 

Butt while I'm here..... to pammy  ....now smarten up dammit!


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

W8 you've seen this one I'm sure... so Lelly and Sosunni enjoy... LOL

old pic now.. much bigger I do believe now!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> W8 you've seen this one I'm sure... so Lelly and Sosunni enjoy... LOL
> 
> old pic now.. much bigger I do believe now!!!



Hmm... I think dg said it best....

Right click... SAVE AS!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Hmm... I think dg said it best....
> ...



I'll take that as a compliment.. thank you


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

WTF? Why'd you take it down? What one was it? Whitey tighties?


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> WTF? Why'd you take it down? What one was it? Whitey tighties?


Nope.. remember the Levi shot??


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

Okay first pic...  Me in my normal workout gear  and no I'm not naked!!! geez people...


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

*Wednesday May 8*

Diet was really, really off... think I ended up around 2000 cals today  off by 1000 plus 

Still hit the gym though 

Chest
Flat bench
warm up 135 x 18, 155 x 15
205 x 8, 205 x 8. .long rest helps... 225 x 6 blah

Incline DB's
60 x 15, 75 x 10, 75 x 9, 75 x 8

Flat DB's
75 x 10, 80 x 8, 80 x 8.5.. well actually a quarter.. LOL

Dips
Body W8 only.. 190.6.. sweet
3 sets, reps 14, 11, 9  ouch!!

done... skip triceps lately as I'm trying to get the rest of my upper body in line with my arms.


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

okay these are gonna have to do... yeah I know where are the legs?? yeah I know I need to get rid of some of that body hair... 

damn I'm getting fat!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

back...


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

Hmm no side pic?? Oh well ... blah!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 9, 2002)

Nice pics...I just can't get over how every male on here looks like he is ready to kick ass in thier pictures. No smiles?


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

PB doesn't smile...I've already tried LOL! 

So you're still in the challenge then?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2002)

I can smile and KICK ASS! 





DP


----------



## esmerelda (May 9, 2002)

Whooowhooo...now thats the PB I love soooooo much!!!!!  Man you may say you've put on weight....but I just can't help myself...right click also..save....hmmm....print into life size...cover with plastic....hmmmmmm....now stuck to my seat!!!!  Opppsss sorry....typing out aloud again!!!!  Body hair...he he hee...something to play with.....when all is said and done...and your sound asleep...a girl has to play with something...else!!!!!  Thanks for my motivational pics.......Im just off for another shower..........


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I can smile and KICK ASS!
> 
> DP


Well I have been told that while I'm tossing people out of the bar or confronting drunks I smile


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Whooowhooo...now thats the PB I love soooooo much!!!!!  Man you may say you've put on weight....but I just can't help myself...right click also..save....hmmm....print into life size...cover with plastic....hmmmmmm....now stuck to my seat!!!!  Opppsss sorry....typing out aloud again!!!!  Body hair...he he hee...something to play with.....when all is said and done...and your sound asleep...a girl has to play with something...else!!!!!  Thanks for my motivational pics.......Im just off for another shower..........




Hey behave there sexy!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Nice pics...I just can't get over how every male on here looks like he is ready to kick ass in thier pictures. No smiles?



Hey at least I didn't have my beanie on... look really mean then 

I only smile for 3 reasons

a) My son 
b) When I get to take advantage of drunks at the bar and can be as intimidating as I want to be 
c) before, during and after sex  

okay C was more of a cheesy grin than a smile LOL


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

Uhhh   ... aren't you missing a particular picture??


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Uhhh   ... aren't you missing a particular picture??



I have no idea what you could possibly mean...


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you could possibly mean...



oh CUM ON BABY!!  You're NO fun... no fun at all!! 

Sunni needs her fix of the Newer and Improved SUPER PB!!  

Ya just gotta!  What do I gotta do.. TALK you through it... TALK you into it.. what baby... whatdayaneed?!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> oh CUM ON BABY!!  You're NO fun... no fun at all!!
> 
> Sunni needs her fix of the Newer and Improved SUPER PB!!
> ...


Okay now I'm afraid to ask which pic???  LOL


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Okay now I'm afraid to ask which pic???  LOL



I believe the rules were:

1 Frontal
1 back pic
1 side
and one SUPER!

Where's your cape!?


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I believe the rules were:
> 
> and one SUPER!
> ...



You want me to put a cape on it??? be kind of cute... LOL


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> You want me to put a cape on it??? be kind of cute... LOL



 
hmmm.. how do I graciously respond to this one.... 

I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU... not PARTS of you!

I must say, I think men are more attached to their 'mini-me's' (cuz I didn't want to write penis) than I ever knew!

OK, so turn THAT one around... what, am I gonna put a little cowboy hat on me?


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I must say, I think men are more attached to their 'mini-me's' (cuz I didn't want to write penis) than I ever knew!



Did you just call it mini??? Now that hurts... he he


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Did you just call it mini??? Now that hurts... he he



I'm sorry... that's certainly not what I meant!

Did I bruise your ego.... do you need me to kiss it and make it feel better?


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... that's certainly not what I meant!
> ...


Might have to do more than just kiss.. I mean if you're down there already


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Might have to do more than just kiss.. I mean if you're down there already



I don't get it...  How DO I keep leaving myself OPEN?!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I don't get it...  How DO I keep leaving myself OPEN?!



wide open!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

Bite me!


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

Oh wait... That's YOUR line!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Oh wait... That's YOUR line!!



Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 9, 2002)

Ahhhhh...sooooo nice to hear the TRUE Pitboss back with us again!!!!!  All porn....and no Al!!!!!

Hey PB....can I have a special pic of both Caped PB's??????  You can do it you know......and Im sure there would be a big grin on your face!!!!  Cheesy or not!!!  Come on live life dangerously..send it to my home address!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

HEY HONEY!! HOW ARE U???

Where's your workout and meals MR. PORN..come on' let us see what your really doing!!

have a good one!


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

I'm soooo bored!!!!!!!  

I need a good.... uh......conversation.........to perk me up!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_All porn....and no Al!!!!!



  No Al???  You're doing porn without me????  



> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I just can't get over how every male on here looks like he is ready to kick ass in thier pictures. No smiles?



I just re-checked my pictures and I have a HUGE smile on my face...................................................in the back picture.


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

Well what can we say.......no show without punch!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2002)

*Saturday May 11*

Finally hit the gym again.. I go 2 days on and then 2 off, 1 on, two off and two on again. I really wish I could make time to go everyday  

Diet over the past 4 days? Hmm one day protein intake was plus 300grams, next day maybe 150, then 200 and I have no idea what yesterday was    Calories ranges from 2500 to 4000 which is okay, most of it was from not so healthy food but at this point I really don't care about that. I'm eating what I want to eat and figure once I get to 200 I'll start being a bit more selective. 

Saturday Backand Bi's

Put dead lifts back in. had to go light and also need to get some lifting straps
warm up 135 x 20, 185 x 15
225 x 11, 225 x 10, 275 x 8.. damn grip was going!!! 

Hammer strength Lat pulldown
180 x 15, 230 x 7, 200 x 9... had to really struggle with the 230 so dropped the weight. 

T-bar
115 x 10, 115 x 9, 115 x 9

Runnign out of time but overall felt I hit back pretty good.

Biceps

Reverse EZ-curl
60 x 12, 70 x 9, 70 x 8

DB preacher curls
35 x 10, 35 x 8, 35 x 8.. forced the last 2 on the last set

Standing EZ-curl
70 x 9, 70 x 8, 70 x 6.. oops 

all done.. 

Won't get to the gym until tomorrow.. legs no if's, and's, or but's ..


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

*Oh well....*

Missed the gym yesterday....  Had a concert to attend for a local band that just released their first album yesterday  

However I did make up for the gym in other ways.. 

6:35am to 6:55.. cardio  quickies are notthe norm for me but when they do happen.. sweet!!! 

9:40pm to 10:50 .. Mosh Pit. A form of self abusive cardio. Quite fun and energenic.. LOL I behaved and kept my elbows and fists in check. Kids.. LOL 

6:15am - 7:40am A very well kept pace of cardio this morning, still feeling it in my hip flexors, shoulders, and lower back.... he he

Diet yesterday was fair. Food/Protein drinks = 2600 calories. Beer.. hmmm 2 Bass Ales before we left, 1 Corona when we got there, 1 Corona and a Absolut on the rocks at the bar next door to the club, and I believe 3 or 4 more Corona's through the night.  Not sure what the calories add up to here, but I'm pretty sure I hit my 3000 plus projection for the day. 

Let's see what else happened??? Hmm got hit on my GF's roommate's (male) girlfriend.  Found my girl hitting on a 40 something male at the bar next door the club.. seems she thought he might be interested in her.. which he was until he realized I would be watching... LOL  okay so I'm a little freaky.  Then found my GF hitting on 2 other girls.. howver this time I think my active participation scared them away.  I really think I need to get my GF drunk more often!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm soooo bored!!!!!!!
> 
> I need a good.... uh......conversation.........to perk me up!!!



Hmm nw how did I miss this????  I'msure I could cum up with some very arousing conversation....  although I think first I'd have to ask you to put a muzzle and a big fat leather leash on Fade!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Oh well....*



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_ Found my girl hitting on a 40 something male at the bar next door the club.. seems she thought he might be interested in her.. which he was until he realized I would be watching.



It'd be OK if you didn't stare so damn much.  You freak me out when you do that dude.    You act like you've never seen anything that big before.


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Oh well....*



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> It'd be OK if you didn't stare so damn much.  You freak me out when you do that dude.    You act like you've never seen anything that big before.



Yeah and if you had hair on the chrome dome of yours it would be "HUGE"...


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

I figured you target my a$$ or my stomach.  Taking it easy on the old man today, eh?


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I figured you target my a$$ or my stomach.  Taking it easy on the old man today, eh?



No those are easy targets.. too easy!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

Hey Pit - so that's where you've been hiding.. under someone's sheets!!

At least SOMEONE's getting some....

I should change my sig to reflect '165 sex free days'   Of course by myself doens't count!


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Hey Pit - so that's where you've been hiding.. under someone's sheets!!
> 
> At least SOMEONE's getting some....
> ...


I'm just making up for the 180 plus day dry spell I had to go through last year.  

And no sex by yourself does not count.. neither does oral sex!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_neither does oral sex!!



Sorry bud, new President.  It's back to being sex now.


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Sorry bud, new President.  It's back to being sex now.



Oh damn...  does that also apply to oral sex on ones self??? LOL


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

If it's a woman it's defined as "therapy".  If it's a man it's defined as "A fat contract with a porno production company".


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hmm nw how did I miss this????   I think first I'd have to ask you to put a muzzle and a big fat leather leash on Fade!!!


We did that this weekend already.


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> We did that this weekend already.



Well I know you had to have taken pics, right???


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> I'm just making up for the 180 plus day dry spell I had to go through last year.
> 
> And no sex by yourself does not count.. neither does oral sex!!



I'm afraid I can't DO that by myself!

I may be good... but I'm not that good!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I'm afraid I can't DO that by myself!
> 
> I may be good... but I'm not that good!!



George Carlin:  "Why does a dog lick his balls?  Because he CAN!!!  Hell, if I could do that I'd never leave the house."


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> George Carlin:  "Why does a dog lick his balls?  Because he CAN!!!  Hell, if I could do that I'd never leave the house."


That was an image I could have done without!!!!  .. yuck!!


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> That was an image I could have done without!!!!  .. yuck!!


Yet you want to see pics of me wearing a muzzle and leash.  



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Well I know you had to have taken pics, right???


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_ Yet you want to see pics of me wearing a muzzle and leash



Well I was assuming that Butterfly would have been included in those pics.. tight black leather outfit of some type.. low cut almost revealing. Those 6 inch black knee high leather boots....   

hmmm I think I need to go shopping for my lady tonight!!


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

She has the knee high boots but we're lacking the  leather outfit


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> She has the knee high boots but we're lacking the  leather outfit



Okay you just put an image in my mind that I am completely embarrassed and ashamed of... thank you, thank you fine sir!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Okay you just put an image in my mind that I am completely embarrassed and ashamed of... thank you, thank you fine sir!!!!!


I swear you and I are like twin brothers from different parents!!!  Knee high boots and NOTHING else.  OH YEAH!!!  

Her Fade!  SHE'S wearing the boots!!!  You sick bastard!


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Her Fade!  SHE'S wearing the boots!!!  You sick bastard!



Good point!!! oh damn first you giving yourself oral sex.. now the image of Fade in nothing but knee high leather boots...  oh I'm gonna lose my lunch really soon...  only Fade can help me now!! Hurry post one of your famous, never before seen pics ..


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Her Fade!  SHE'S wearing the boots!!!  You sick bastard!


Hey what kind of a sicko do you think I am....I only wear her panties.


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Hey what kind of a sicko do you think I am....I only wear her panties.



Oh shait gonna lose my breakfast too!!!!! Hurry Fade.. post a pic!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_Hey what kind of a sicko do you think I am....I only wear her panties.



As Pitboss says bye bye to his lunch.


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

This is all I have an my comp


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

Perfect timing!!! At least you had enough sense to post one of Butterfly and not of yourself!!  She is a very beautiful woman.. almost makes it hard for me to be pornal around her here... almost


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

Oh so you don't want one of me. That was close.


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Oh so you don't want one of me. That was close.



No but I hear Albob is looking for your pic to add it to his journal!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_No but I hear Albob is looking for your pic to add it to his journal!


I'm thinking of going on a "Binge and Purge" diet and I need something to make me sick.


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

I don't look that bad in panties


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I don't look that bad in panties



Please, I beg of you, don't EVER try to prove that!!!


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

Then I guess you think Butterfly looks gross in my underwear huh? 

Bye bye to those pics "delete"


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Then I guess you think Butterfly looks gross in my underwear huh?


Yer damn right!  She looks MUCH better out of them.


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

Oh I already know that...I already know.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Where is butterfly today? I can't wait until she sees all this conversation!


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

She stayed home today. Had to take Cory to the GP and Ortho.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Oh! No wonder you're being so bad. She's not here to check up on you!


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

Yeah I'll have to tell her what I've been doing so I can get my spanking.


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Perfect timing!!! At least you had enough sense to post one of Butterfly and not of yourself!!  She is a very beautiful woman.. almost makes it hard for me to be pornal around her here... almost


That pic sucks... it's my badge pic for work  

Guess I should feel lucky he didn't have any of THOSE OTHER pics


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> That pic sucks... it's my badge pic for work
> 
> Guess I should feel lucky he didn't have any of THOSE OTHER pics




That picture is terrible!!! Fade how could you post such a horrible, horrible picture of your wife on he Interent???  You need to redeem yourself, and redeem yourself very soon. Or you will be hearing "not tonight I have a headache"...   





























Butterfly sweetie you know that's still a gorgeous picture of you. I highly doubt you could take a bad picture.


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Butterfly sweetie you know that's still a gorgeous picture of you. I highly doubt you could take a bad picture.


You're so sweet  Don't worry, I won't tell 

Might have to post a present


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> You're so sweet  Don't worry, I won't tell
> 
> Might have to post a present



Post it?? No email it.. I don't want to share!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

*Wednesday May 15, 2002*

Okay I was supposed to do legs .. I know but I was really burnt from last night, spent all day working, cyber sex, taking calls, cyber sex, ... and I was  just spent. But I had to go to the gym. I decided to just go light chest day as I felt no energy. Well as soon as I started hitting the weights my strength was there.. cool.

DB's Flat
Warm up 55x18, 60x 15
80x12, 85x10, 90x9, 95x8..  pretty good considering I'm stuck at 225 for 5/6 on BB bench

Incline BB
175x12, 195x9, 205x7.. spot on this one, little hlep on the last rep and a new personal best 

Hammer Flat
205 x 12, 225 x 7.. hmm bummer, 205 x 8 died

Incline DB
80 x 4.. oops, 70 x 6, oops,  65 x 8.. blah

Just 4 sets of heavy weight for tricep pulldowns
reps were 12, 11, 9, 8

well off to shower and hit the cardio... sweet!!


Oh and I'm moving up!!! 192.8!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Wednesday May 15, 2002*

Thing #1:  Despite what you posted you ARE planning on sharing pictures of the lovely Princess with certain VERY discreet friends of your, right?   


Thing #2


> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Okay I was supposed to do legs .. I know but I was really burnt from last night, spent all day working, cyber sex, taking calls, cyber sex, ... and I was  just spent. But I had to go to the gym. I decided to just go light chest day as I felt no energy. Well as soon as I started hitting the weights my strength was there.. cool.



It's time to give you a cyber biatch slap.  As soon as your strength came back why didn't you go do legs like you KNOW you should have???    If you want to just GIVE me the win I'll take it but I'd much rather earn it.  (Like I'm going to.   )


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

And after he finishes bytch slapping you....can I tie you up and have fun too???????  Cos I'd love to see just how much strenght you really have!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> And after he finishes bytch slapping you....can I tie you up and have fun too???????  Cos I'd love to see just how much strenght you really have!!!!


Hey Essy - my sweetness sugarpie... you I believe indicatd something in the 'who's gonna win the challange' thread about you and I sharing ... was that the prize or you and me babe?

OH - and the REAL reason for slutting around in CherryPit's journal... is it turns out I'm coming down that way next week... wanna see the real thing??   I know you have a huge social calendar but hey, if you have any time.. maybe Wedesday evening.. (not sure) maybe we could ... uhh... rub elbows? 

Now Albob... don't spin a nut, honey.  Maybe getting a second opinion would be good.  I know dvlmnn gave me the  but Pit COULD have a whole 'nother perspective!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Now Albob... don't spin a nut, honey.  Maybe getting a second opinion would be good.  I know dvlmnn gave me the  but Pit COULD have a whole 'nother perspective!!



Oh I don't mind you getting a second opinion it's just that you have to pass right by MY house to get to where HE lives.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Sussi-girl....I thought we were the prize!!!!  But if the lads feel a little intimidated by the two of us together....maybe they wont last that long....and we can have some real fun!!!!!!!!!!!!

PB.....not only can you watch...but I think you'll need at least 2 hrs just to go 'round one' with us girls!!!!!  Albob can get the video.......cos his missus might not let him out to play.........!!!!  And cos DVL is such a good hand with the camera....we may just need him as well...........


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Oh I don't mind you getting a second opinion it's just that you have to pass right by MY house to get to where HE lives.



REALLY??!!!

Do I hear THREESOME here?!?

Boobie, where are you?

(man, I've said THAT before)


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wednesday May 15, 2002*



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Thing #1:  Despite what you posted you ARE planning on sharing pictures of the lovely Princess with certain VERY discreet friends of your, right?
> 
> Thing #2
> It's time to give you a cyber biatch slap.  As soon as your strength came back why didn't you go do legs like you KNOW you should have???    If you want to just GIVE me the win I'll take it but I'd much rather earn it.  (Like I'm going to.   )



Now if you know something that I don't you better spill the beans!! Princess is sending me pics??? Sweet!!! 

thing#2 
I was to weak to walk to the leg area!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> And after he finishes bytch slapping you....can I tie you up and have fun too???????  Cos I'd love to see just how much strenght you really have!!!!



Oh yes please!!!!!!!!! Make them really tight so I can't get out!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Not a problem.......even have that leather paddle waiting with your name on it!!!!  Promise I wont use wax.......but the ice is chilling nicely.....and the bondage uniform is just back from the cleaners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OH - and the REAL reason for slutting around in CherryPit's journal... is it turns out I'm coming down that way next week... wanna see the real thing??   I know you have a huge social calendar but hey, if you have any time.. maybe Wedesday evening.. (not sure) maybe we could ... uhh... rub elbows?
> 
> Now Albob... don't spin a nut, honey.  Maybe getting a second opinion would be good.  I know dvlmnn gave me the  but Pit COULD have a whole 'nother perspective!!



I would love to rub elbows with you.. standing, kneeling, horizontal, backwards, upside down...  any possible way we can find to rub each other!!! 

Grab a few drinks and some dinner maybe? I'll bring my camera so we can uhm see what I can cum up with..


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Sussi-girl....I thought we were the prize!!!!  But if the lads feel a little intimidated by the two of us together....maybe they wont last that long....and we can have some real fun!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PB.....not only can you watch...but I think you'll need at least 2 hrs just to go 'round one' with us girls!!!!!  Albob can get the video.......cos his missus might not let him out to play.........!!!!  And cos DVL is such a good hand with the camera....we may just need him as well...........



Leave those two out of this.. I want both of you for my own private viewing pleasure!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wednesday May 15, 2002*



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Now if you know something that I don't you better spill the beans!! Princess is sending me pics??? Sweet!!!



Princess..........Butterfly.............who the hell can keep all the players straight around here?  Just send me the damn pictures.  



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Leave those two out of this.. I want both of you for my own private viewing pleasure!!!



You selfish bastard!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> REALLY??!!!
> 
> Do I hear THREESOME here?!?
> ...



I don't know about that. Inviting Alboob into this is like bringing a German Shepard into the bed, hair all over, drool, panting.. I mean if that's your thing then more power to you!!!

Now if you happen to a GF you want to bring down with you I'd be more than happy to treat!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Not a problem.......even have that leather paddle waiting with your name on it!!!!  Promise I wont use wax.......but the ice is chilling nicely.....and the bondage uniform is just back from the cleaners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Actually I have been conditioning my body for pain... so yeah bring on the wax, the ice, the paddles!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

How about the whipped cream....I know we have this challenge thing going.....but Im sure we can work off the extra calories together..............In fact.......I do have this wonderful chocolate body paint.........hmmmmm.....paint brushes......chocolate covered nether-regions......hmmmmm............


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Inviting Alboob into this is like bringing a German Shepard into the bed



Have you seen the tongues on those pups???


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> How about the whipped cream....I know we have this challenge thing going.....but Im sure we can work off the extra calories together..............In fact.......I do have this wonderful chocolate body paint.........hmmmmm.....paint brushes......chocolate covered nether-regions......hmmmmm............



Sweetie if there is any place food belongs it's in the bedroom!!!! Just make sure to include Bananas..  I'll have my own little fun with those!!!



and AlBeastiality you're scaring me dude!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_and AlBeastiality you're scaring me dude!!!!



Jeeze, the tongue isn't meant for YOU!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

What about the puppies??????? Who do they belong to?????
Banana's ....eh.....PB.....kinda like mango's too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_What about the puppies??????? Who do they belong to?????



Well they do say that pictures never lie so I guess the puppies belong to YOU.  Can I play with them???


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Sure.........they like being played with!!!!  Infact....they get soooo excited....they just go all silly and it takes a firm hand to get them to behave!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I would love to rub elbows with you.. standing, kneeling, horizontal, backwards, upside down...  any possible way we can find to rub each other!!!
> ...



Well - I DO have this ITCH that needs scratching... think you could reach it for me?!

::: We interupt this pornal moment for a serious comment:::

I'lll PM you where I'm staying when I determine that 

:::We not return you to your regular pornal PB Diary:::

And.. I have some film I need to use up since I bought the digicam.  I have to start taknig pictures in another time of day other than the morning.  I keep making myself late to work... man.. talk about a private showing!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

Yes, this is a private message to Pitboss but I want witnesses!!!

You lucky SOB!!!  You WILL make sure I get copies of those pictures or I'm gonna come down there and kick your scrawny little ass all over Van Nuys!!!  Or even worse I'll just SIT on you!!!  Got it???


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Sweetie if there is any place food belongs it's in the bedroom!!!! Just make sure to include Bananas..  I'll have my own little fun with those!!!



Ahh... someone's been reading what SuzQ likes!!!  (It's in a thread people.. go find it!!)

::: note to self - bring small ice chest... fondue pot... candles....silk ties....and start a shopping list to give Pit-of-my-stomach .. or would that be loins.... when you get into town!:::




> and AlBeastiality you're scaring me dude!!!!



Hmmm... Albob.. Do dogs really LIKE peanut butter?? 



Couldn't pass that up babycakes!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Hmmm... Albob.. Do dogs really LIKE peanut butter??



This one sure does.


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

The Pornal King has just gone into overload..... I need a bathroom break!!! Now if I can just find a co-worker to help me out.. gggggrrrrrrr

I'll be waiting Sosunni... send that PM asap!!! I've already got my jeans.. I mean my calendar open on Wednesday.


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Princess..........Butterfly.............who the hell can keep all the players straight around here? Just send me the damn pictures.


I wonder if Princess has any from her recent honeymoon???

I'll have to sneak some out of fade's pic archive


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I wonder if Princess has any from her recent honeymoon???
> 
> I'll have to sneak some out of fade's pic archive



Butteryfly sweetie have I ever told you how much I lust you!!! hehe

I love my journals


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

hummm... I do have this recurring dream _(fantasy)_  about someone watching...


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> hummm... I do have this recurring dream _(fantasy)_  about someone watching...



Funny you should say that... I was just thinking the same thing about 5 minutes ago. Although it was two blondes I was watching.. 

Love that pic!! Almost embarrased looking through the blinds.. well I just got out of the shower and well I was standing there.. uh well ya you know.

Thank you!!!

XXX


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2002)

*Saturday May 18*

Okay I finally broke down and did legs.. don't ask how long it's been since my last leg workout. 

I have this problem though. I can't go light!! and i will be paying for this in a few days.. 

Warmed up with 3 sets of legs extensions x 20 reps
and leg curls x 20 reps 3 sets.

Leg press
180 x 20
270 x 20
450 x 12
500 x 10
550 x 8

Hammer Strength Squat
275 x 12
275 x 11
275 x 10

Leg curls.. light here
105 x 15
120 x 12
135 x 12

there enough for now.. I'll get back into a weekly routine soon enough.


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

Nice leg workout... when do you do calves???


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Nice leg workout... when do you do calves???



What are calves??? Hey gimme a break! At least I did legs.. he he

Actually my calves are pretty decent, at proportionate to the rest of my legs and body. I used to do them on shoulder days. 


.. okay I cant stand. Can't walk up stairs and basically fall down them.. LOL


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

LOL...been there, done that! Hurts to sit on the can


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

> *Originally posted by w8lifter*
> LOL...been there, done that! Hurts to sit on the can



Oh, yes I hate that when you can't even sit down to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

When I left the gym Saturday my back and my legs started cramping up as I was driving. I looked like I was having a seizure!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

LMAO...


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> LMAO...



Hey no laughing!!!  I'll give ya somethign to laugh at... hmmm need to make room in your box first though..... uhm your PM box!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hey no laughing!!!  I'll give ya somethign to laugh at... hmmm need to make room in your box first though..... uhm your PM box!


You mean there is a SIZE limit on those things 

Done.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> You mean there is a SIZE limit on those things



Well personally I have had a few woman complain that it's too big. But hey to each his own.  Uh waht are we talking about here??


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well personally I have had a few woman complain that it's too big. But hey to each his own.  Uh waht are we talking about here??


Yes... I've "complained" about this very problem to fade


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes... I've "complained" about this very problem to fade



Lucky girl


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

I didnt complain...just congratulated you!!!!!!  Then the shock wore off and fear set in!!!!!!!!!!!!!  J/K!!!!!  Well....come to think about it....where did I put that pic?????


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> I didnt complain...just congratulated you!!!!!!  Then the shock wore off and fear set in!!!!!!!!!!!!!  J/K!!!!!  Well....come to think about it....where did I put that pic?????



Are you talking about me or Fade? Is fade emailing dirty pics???  bad Fade, bad...  Butterfly you need to control your man there.. spankings maybe


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Hell I wish!!!!  No darlin....infact....I think you remember which one Im talking about...with all this bulking up etc...maybe you should send me another one to refresh my memory!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hell I wish!!!!  No darlin....infact....I think you remember which one Im talking about...with all this bulking up etc...maybe you should send me another one to refresh my memory!!!!



Too bad while blulking it doesn't effect that part of ther male body... 

But I have no clue what picture you possible could be referrign to!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Damn......*remember to send pb nekid pic*.....ermmmm how about a swap?????


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Are you talking about me or Fade? Is fade emailing dirty pics???  bad Fade, bad...  Butterfly you need to control your man there.. spankings maybe


Oh I think I had TOTAL control over him last night  

Thanks for the concern


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Oh I think I had TOTAL control over him last night
> 
> Thanks for the concern



Well speaking for Fade I'd have to say... That's what he wanted to make you think.. unless you had him tied up then you'd have total control!!





> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Damn......*remember to send pb nekid pic*.....ermmmm how about a swap?????



Hmm and what kind of pics were you hoping to swap???


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

I'll send my side....you can send what you think needs to be sent!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well speaking for Fade I'd have to say... That's what he wanted to make you think..


maybe... but I suppose it could go both ways...




> unless you had him tied up then you'd have total control!!


No that was Saturday


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> I'll send my side....you can send what you think needs to be sent!!!



Oh you naughty, naughty girl!!! Hope we don't get Alboob jealous!!


----------



## Fade (May 20, 2002)

We bought a bed with big posts for a reason. Had to have something to attach the straps to.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_maybe... but I suppose it could go both ways...


Oh you're gonna hurt the poor man's ego sweetie.... we like to think we always have control. Speaking of Fade where is he today?



> No that was Saturday


Pictures for the ladies would be thoughtful don't you think?


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Pictures for the ladies would be thoughtful don't you think?


He'd so kill me if I posted those...


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Speaking of Fade where is he today?


I think he's actually working or something


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> He'd so kill me if I posted those...



Doubt that... although he may fire back with pics of you to post.. yeah so do it!!!! LOL


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Hope we don't get Alboob jealous!!


Not as long as I get copies of the pictures too.....................Of her you a$$hole, pictures of HER!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_ working



Naughty word!!! Naughty word!!!

Potty mouth!!! Potty mouth!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> We bought a bed with big posts for a reason. Had to have something to attach the straps to.


I like things that strap on...


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think he's actually working or something



Oh he's still sick huh? That explains he strange desire to work at work.. poor boy.

Oh and where do go to order panties???


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I like things that strap on...



Run Fade, RUNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I like things that strap on...



Ouch....  I feel for you Fade.


----------



## Fade (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Run Fade, RUNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


We don't have one of those. Thanks God


----------



## Fade (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh and where do go to order panties???


She's the supplier and I'm the PPS (Professional Panty Sniffer)


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> She's the supplier and I'm the PPS (Professional Panty Sniffer)



Oh I see. So if they meet your approval, and I'm assuming they do you:

a) throw them in the defective panty pile so they are not available to the public

b) stuff them in your pockets and hide them in misc places around the house

c) give them back to Butterfly and ask her to come back in a hour so you can test them again


----------



## Fade (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh I see. So if they meet your approval, and I'm assuming they do you:
> ...


b) and c)


----------



## Sosunni (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Funny you should say that... I was just thinking the same thing about 5 minutes ago. Although it was two blondes I was watching..



Hey Pit - I think we had the same dream!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Hey Pit - I think we had the same dream!!



Two female blondes???


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> b) and c)



Good man... you make the male species proud!!!


----------



## Fade (May 20, 2002)

Thanks you thank you


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

Tell him about the pantyhose, fade.


----------



## Fade (May 20, 2002)

Well I didn't put any on.
Butterfly has great legs though and with a pair of pantyhose on....mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

Can you say the word... fettish...


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Well I didn't put any on.
> Butterfly has great legs though and with a pair of pantyhose on....mmmmm mmmmm



Fade haven't we talked about ths enough already?? What did I say about teasing the member(s) here and not showing proof??


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Can you say the word... fettish...



Is that for Fade or me?? Either way it applies as long as there are high heels involved!


----------



## Sosunni (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Two female blondes???



At this point, it could be 2 golden retrievers!! 

Kidding!!!

I don't think 2 women could satisfy me... I'd need a little... ok,  A LOT of testerone in the mix... and wait... butterfly... you're blonde... and Fade's got testerone!!   What do we need YOU for!?


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> At this point, it could be 2 golden retrievers!!
> ...


Good point Sosunni


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

Hmmm 5 hour drive versus 24 hour drive???  170 days and counting......


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

May be farther away but she'd be rewarded with 2 warm bodies rather than the one.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> May be farther away but she'd be rewarded with 2 warm bodies rather than the one.



Gonna put that poor girl in a coma!!! It's been almost 6 months!!! I'm not sure if she can handle 3 hours with Super PB, let alone just PB.


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

Where did you go PB???


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Where did you go PB???



Been here the whole time. Sometimes I just like to kick back and watch


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

What a beautiful day it is... how's your's going?


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What a beautiful day it is... how's your's going?


So far great!!!!  I was able to get out of bed without falling flat on my face. Although I did have to crawl down the stairs backwards...  hammies ache and quads are constantly about to cramp up. 

my girl left her cell phone in my car so that means I get to go visit her for a nooner..  

Oh it's such a wonderful day....  been even better though if I can get Fade to stop flirting with me...LOL


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> my girl left her cell phone in my car so that means I get to go visit her for a nooner..


I got all dolled up for a mtg today and was hoping to meet fade at home for lunch today... but I forgot, it's his day to have lunch with his grandmother   Guess I'll be eating alone...



> Oh it's such a wonderful day....  been even better though if I can get Fade to stop flirting with me...LOL


Yeah... I'm getting jealous


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

I'll cum home honey. Then go to lunch.


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'll cum home honey. Then go to lunch.



Now that's a man that has his priorites set!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

Damn straight.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hmmm 5 hour drive versus 24 hour drive???  170 days and counting......



Of course I didn't see this yesterday... and it's now 171 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Of course I didn't see this yesterday... and it's now 171 DAYS!!!!!



Think you'll make it past 172 days???  I mean you know in person the PB charm does wonders... you think it's wet up there, wait until you're down here .. he he


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'll cum home honey. Then go to lunch.



What a guy!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Think you'll make it past 172 days???  I mean you know in person the PB charm does wonders... you think it's wet up there, wait until you're down here .. he he



Charm me baby!!!

Never know... you may float my boat enough.. but... I'm also aware that you have a GF.... so, I'm not holding my breath!

BUT... I did get a room with 2 beds... just in case!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> BUT... I did get a room with 2 beds... just in case!!



So you want me to bring her?? I guess she can use the extra bed..


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Charm me baby!!!
> ...



NOT that I'm encouraging you to cheat you your GF... that's not my mission here!!  

She's more than welcome to cum join us too!


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> NOT that I'm encouraging you to cheat you your GF... that's not my mission here!!
> 
> She's more than welcome to cum join us too!



Well she did make me promise her one thing. That if I ever brought home another  woman she had to have a tongue just like mine...  so to keep my promise I'll need to check that out in all and any way that the tongue can be used!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Wowza..what a conversation this is!

Hi PB, just making my rounds checking on all the contestants...making sure you're doing okay. You seem to be just fine!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> NOT that I'm encouraging you to cheat you your GF... that's not my mission here!!
> ...



On Second thought..... let me selfish and have my first go around solo with you... THEN we can sweeten the pot....


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Well she did make me promise her one thing. That if I ever brought home another  woman she had to have a tongue just like mine...  so to keep my promise I'll need to check that out in all and any way that the tongue can be used!!



I need to go take a cold shower......

excuse me!


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Wowza..what a conversation this is!
> 
> Hi PB, just making my rounds checking on all the contestants...making sure you're doing okay. You seem to be just fine!



Oh damn this is my IM Challenge Journal huh... thanks for the reminder sweetie!!!

......

Monday May 20, 2002

Decided to hit the gym, no matter how tired or how few hours of sleep I got the night before. 

So with that said.. working on 2.5 hours of sleep, hit the tanning booth and then the gym, followed by a little too much Sushi.. no not Sosunni.. that's tomorrow!!  and then a good 90 minutes of very physical cardio. 

Back/ Bi's

Lat pull down
Warm up 120 x 20, 130 x 20.. nice a slow and sweezed at the bottom nice and hard.
160 x 12, 170 x 11, 180 x 10 

Seated cable row
warm up 130 x 15 times 2 sets
170 x 12, 180 x 10, 180 x 9

Hammer strength 
190 x  8, 180 x 8, 180 x 7... getting weak now.. and sleepy.. LOL

Dumbell rows 
Per side - 75 x 12, 80 x 10, 80 x 9

Biceps
Standing ex-bar
75 x 11, 75 x 11, 75 x 10

DB Hammer curls
25 x 12, 25 x 10, 25 x 9... by now my forearms feel like they are about to explode!!

Seated incline curls
25 x 14, 30 x 11, 30 x 10

ouch... no more mom, please......  


Diet.. sucks lately. I'm up to 193, gaining a lot of water weight and getting a cute little belly. Albob would be proud!!! LOL


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> On Second thought..... let me selfish and have my first go around solo with you... THEN we can sweeten the pot....



Test drives given here. All that is required is a Bass Ale for a deposit.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_getting a cute little belly. Albob would be proud!!! LOL



Cute?  Little?  What the hell you got to be proud of????


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> followed by a little too much Sushi.. no not Sosunni.. that's tomorrow!!



Funny thing... I don't care for fish... and when people ask me "Do you like fish" My typical response is "I don't DO fish... and AM fish!"


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Test drives given here. All that is required is a Bass Ale for a deposit.



Yea... I got your deposit!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ "I don't DO fish... and AM fish!"



So do you mind being put on a bed of rice and dipped in Soy sauce?


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

*Tuesday May 21*

Okay I know this will sound crazy coming from PB... but there is a thing called too much sex!!!!!   I so ran out of steam yesterday. Okay so maybe too much sex and not enough sleep. 

I worked Sunday night, got 2.5 hours sleep, hit the gym Monday night, got busy, busy later that night. Then slept for about 6 hours, took an early lunch got a little busy again... and then ran out of steam. Tried to hit the gym and only did 6 working sets..  fell asleep around 10:30 and woke up this morning... got busy  
Hey when your lady whispers in your ear "$#@% me" at 6:30am what was supposed to do????? Yeah thought so!!

Chest/tris
Warm up flat bench 135 x 20, 155 x 15

DB flat bench
65 x 15, warm up, 80 x 10, 80 x 9, 85 x 8

Incline Bench
175 x 12, 185 x 9, 185 x 8

okay I'm done...


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

She sounds like a very smart lady!!!!  At least you got some sleep!!!!  I've just come off 4 nights of nightshift....then got the kids off to school...did the usual running around....picked the little tackers up from school....got them tea...crashed for hopefully 2 hrs sleep only to be woken up by hubby wanting a quickie before the kids finished their tea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sleep = nil.........!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> She sounds like a very smart lady!!!!  At least you got some sleep!!!!  I've just come off 4 nights of nightshift....then got the kids off to school...did the usual running around....picked the little tackers up from school....got them tea...crashed for hopefully 2 hrs sleep only to be woken up by hubby wanting a quickie before the kids finished their tea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sleep = nil.........!!!!!




I haven't decided yet which is more important.. sleep or sex??? Just isn't fair. We should be able to function with 2 hours sleep a day. That would leave us 6 hours for sex!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_I haven't decided yet which is more important.. sleep or sex???



I know you didn't just say that.    IF, I repeat IF you're doing it right it counts as cardio so you're killing two birds with one stone..........................So to speak.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Well since the first child I've been living on only 4 hrs sleep a day!!!  Now that Im working shifts...its down to 3 hrs sleep with an extra stress releaver around 1 hr prior to sleep...if Im lucky!!!  Hence being able to survive....deeper sleep after sex!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_.deeper sleep after sex!!!!



It's not quantity, it's QUALITY!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

AMEN to that.......in all areas!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

Pitboss,

Just wanted to say before I head out for the day, Good luck tonight. I think you have a tiger on your hands there buddy.


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Pitboss,
> 
> Just wanted to say before I head out for the day, Good luck tonight. I think you have a tiger on your hands there buddy.



Thanks... but I'm at work right now and if I was holding it in my hands I'd lose my job...


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Sooo....since when has that stopped you????  Have fun and be safe PB!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> So do you mind being put on a bed of rice and dipped in Soy sauce?



That my dear depends on who's doin' the dippin!


----------



## Pitboss (May 25, 2002)

*Friday May something ir other??*

Worked last night so I was going on a 3 hour sleep day. But still tried to hit the gym 

Just a light shoulder day

Seated military press BB
warm up 95 x 15, 105 x 15
135 x 11, 145 x 9..
Not feeling good about this today.. I get a constant pull on the very upper part of my tricep when I do these, left arm mostly.. grrr

so moved to seated DB's
55 x 12, 60 x 10

Cables
side laterals
30 x 13, 35 x 12, 40 x 9

Reverse Pec deck 
Never used this machine really so
45 x 15, 60 x 15, 90 x 13.. squeezed really hard at the top.. 

Traps
DB shrugs
85 x 17, 95 x 15, 105 x 13

Diet has been really bad lately... just the amount or quantity. Not enough sleep and when that happens I have no appetite 
back down to 192...  I have 20 days or so to put on 18lbs!! This is gonna be fun.. NOT!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 25, 2002)

Okay time to get a real hold of this... 

I'm making my best effort to hit the gym 4 days a week. 

Saturday
Quads/calves

Monday 
Chest/triceps

Tuesday 
Back/hams/biceps

Wednesday 
Shoulder/traps

Abs when ever possible.

Diet will start to be tracked soon. For now I'll just comment on what I'm eating and not worry about P/C/F break down.. besides if I broke it down I'd get the biggest ass whopping from W8.. hmm that could be good thang!! 

Today this is what my diet would look like.. plan on it at least

9:00am: 2 cups whole milk/4 scoops NLarge

12:00pm: 1 cup Quaker Oatmeal, 1oz Beef Jerkey, 2 scoops Designer Protein

2:30 Post workout: ABB Blue Thunder Cals 310, Carb-43g (17G sugar), Protein - 32g, Fat 0 

3:30 Tuna fish on Whole wheat

... not sure from there....


----------



## w8lifter (May 25, 2002)

Never mind your freaking diet...if you don't start getting more than 3 hrs sleep a night you're going to get bloody sick


----------



## Pitboss (May 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Never mind your freaking diet...if you don't start getting more than 3 hrs sleep a night you're going to get bloody sick



How about 4?? And at least 2 hours cardio before and after??


----------



## Pitboss (May 25, 2002)

*Saturday May 25th I think...*

Gonna post my workout before hand.. make changes later if needed. 

First hitting the tanning bed. With all this crap in my system I keep breaking out on my shoulders and back.. tanning helps but need to go more than once a week.  

I got a little inspired by the naked pics of Fade.. easy there folks I didn't say I got a rise!!!  Think I'll try tanning my cute little white butt.. just a few minutes at a time of course. I am concerned about.. well you know little Willy. I mean to you turn him like a hot dog on the grill... LOL 

Legs/calves

10 minutes stationary bike

Leg press 
360 x 15, 450 x 12, 540 x 10, 630 x 8

Hack squat machine (guessing here people)
270 x 12, 320 x 10, 320 x 10

Leg extensions (same guessing)
100 x 13-15, 120 x 10-12, 140 x 8-10

Seated calve raises
90 x 17-20, 115 x 15-18, 125 x 13-16

Standing calve raises
no f'n clue!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

Oh well....  off, way off this week.  I kind of did that leg workout above and haven't been to the gym since. 

Diet has been bad.. how bad??
Well Tuesday I was pretty depressed about all my custody crap and not being able to see my son... when I'm depressed I don't eat. I think through the day I may have had about 500 cals. Then as soon as I got off work I slammed a couple, a few.. damn a little over a 6 pack of Bass.. okay I had 10 total.. geez. 

Slept like crap.. had no energy yesterday and went straight home and just vegg'd..  didn't eat worth a crap. In fact for dinner I had this huge brownie with icing and nuts but I did put it in a bowl and poured milk on it.. so that's not too bad.. LOL 

Between relationships, divorce, my son, work and work I'm just running out of time and out of steam. Something needs to change really soon!!!  I need my work, both jobs, and I need my son, no doubt.. so by process of elimanation... hmmm   

No gym today, no time of course. Will try tomorrow and Saturday. Sunday?? Well I'm spending a few hours with my son but after that?? probably with the GF... well at least I'll get some cardio that day.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, have you ever considered taking the GF to the gym?  You don't have to do JUST "cardio" with her.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Just out of curiosity, have you ever considered taking the GF to the gym?  You don't have to do JUST "cardio" with her.



Well there is this guy Jim she has had her eye on lately so who knows... 


Well it's really not so much her... well sometimes.  Here look

Monday- I work Sunday night, get home around 3am get up at 5:30 go to work by 7:00 off at 5:00. I'm going to try to hit the gym on Monday but usually I run out energy after the first 3 sets or so. She works Monday night. 

Tuesday- I normally hit the gym. Her only night off so depending on our plans will also depend if I have time for the gym 

Wednesday - No reason not to hit the gym

Thursday-I work both jobs.

Friday- same as Monday

Saturday - Another day that I have available to go to the gym

Sunday- after a long, long night with GF we sleep in, go out aand have breakfast, come home and have a long, long nap.. sort of. She goes to work and I go get dinner and go to work. 

Basically the best times for me are Tuesday 5:30pm, Wednesday 5:30pm, Saturday early morning or afternoon. 

Once I get Carter ever other weekend I will still go to the gym as they have free child care. 

But yeah I could take her.. on Tuesday and say Sunday. But she'd go for cardio and why bother doing that when she can get plenty of that at home??? he he


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, yeah, yeah...........Blah, blah, blah..........What a whiner.  You sound like a stinkin' Marine.    Anyway, one week from today I'm invading your turf.  Lunch is on me if you got the time.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah, yeah, yeah...........Blah, blah, blah..........What a whiner.  You sound like a stinkin' Marine.    Anyway, one week from today I'm invading your turf.  Lunch is on me if you got the time.



I told you I deleted all her pics.. so you're just wasting your money... 

Thank you.. I'd love to get some of my tax money back in the form of a free lunch.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I told you I deleted all her pics.. so you're just wasting your money...



I've eliminated the middle man (YOU) and get them straight from the source.


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Between relationships, divorce, my son, work and work I'm just running out of time and out of steam. Something needs to change really soon!!!  I need my work, both jobs, and I need my son, no doubt..




Hey my little stud muffin!  (I would say BIG stud muffin but it doesn't sound as cute    (Did you smile at least!?)

Don't be so damn hard on yourself!!

In the last what.... 6 months... your life has been completely turned upside down!!!  It will settle down... but you shouldn't blame yourself for not having the energy to work out and eat perfect 24/7 ... your feelings and emotions need attention too!  You have your new distraction... your babes page... that's good!!!  If it helps alleviate the other stuff.... let it.

It's not like you've never been dedicated to getting where you want to be phyiscally.... but sheeze... you wouldn't harp on someone NOR would you LET anyone else harp on you for this stuff... why are you letting yourself?

Nutshell.... and this is psychobabble I know... allow yourself some healing time.  Seeing Carter after so long could toss you in a loop too... just BE with him and be 100% for him....not for us.. or this challange... besides the given, the jobs, etc... HE will need ALL of you!   Bring a camera too!!  You can do a Babies page! 

Albob does have a point too though... maybe you can get GF to spend some of that 'cardio' time IN the gym.  IF that helps though... if it makes it more difficult.. then don't.

Just trying to help you see outside the box there sweetness.  

I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

Thanks sweetie... and yeah I smiled after I whipped the bugger out to confirm it's "NOT" little!!! 

I'm actually doing okay... just my way of ranting and putting things out in front of me.  

You mean like this http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/radrunningroadster/lst?.dir=/Carter+James+Anderberg&.view=t 

I think that'll work. 

I have a bunch of black and whites I want to order prints of for this picture frame I wanted to pick up


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Cute pics PB!!! And not you!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Cute pics PB!!! And not you!!!!


Damn thought you got into my Private Folder...  

Thanks..


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Thanks sweetie... and yeah I smiled after I whipped the bugger out to confirm it's "NOT" little!!!






> You mean like this http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/radrunningroadster/lst?.dir=/Carter+James+Anderberg&.view=t



Absolutely adorable!!  Thank you so much for sharing!  



> I have a bunch of black and whites I want to order prints of for this picture frame I wanted to pick up



I have a color printer that does amazing pictures.  Send 'em over.. I'll print 'em and mail 'em down to ya...or maybe I'll have to make you cum and get 'em!  Tell you what... we can barter for 'em.


Sick sick sick...even using Carter's pics to get some!!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Damn thought you got into my Private Folder...
> 
> Thanks..


I did... you have a great smile!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

Saturday... don't really remember. I ate some thing, drank too much and had no clue where the gym was.

Sunday... here's my exercise


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't know where he gets this from.. really I don't..


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

Love this pic!!!!!!!!!!! His astonished look as I attempted to properly show my son how to flirt with a fine looking mother. She didn't speak English but the overl point to the class was understood.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

Kisses everyone!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2002)

PB Thanks so much for sharing those.  That second to last one is fantastic!!!

Looks like you had a wonderful time.  You've certainly been blessed with such a sweet child.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> PB Thanks so much for sharing those.  That second to last one is fantastic!!!
> 
> Looks like you had a wonderful time.  You've certainly been blessed with such a sweet child.



Thanks Butterfly and Sosunni  

Uhm sweet child??? LOL He's an angel around dad but with mom OMG he is such a brat... I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I keep looking at his pics and I can't believe his dads a gringo!!! Natural Tan... year around on this kid. 

Just thought I'd note my dinner.. 
Jack in the Box
Ultimate bacon cheesburger, Jalapeno poppers and because I'm watching my diet a small Oreo cookie shake


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I have a color printer that does amazing pictures.  Send 'em over.. I'll print 'em and mail 'em down to ya...or maybe I'll have to make you cum and get 'em!  Tell you what... we can barter for 'em.



Hmm like what???  An inch a pic???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I keep looking at his pics and I can't believe his dads a gringo!!! Natural Tan... year around on this kid.


I was wondering about that... with your white butt and all he must get his nice color from mom.  Is she Mexican? Native American?

Cory and Fade are both half Mexican and they get the best tans and have such pretty skin all-yr-round.


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Even my boy Tyler has great skin color also and he's only a quarter.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I was wondering about that... with your white butt and all he must get his nice color from mom.  Is she Mexican? Native American?
> 
> Cory and Fade are both half Mexican and they get the best tans and have such pretty skin all-yr-round.



She's Mexican/Peruvian/Chinese and one hour in the sun and she is done for the summer. Not fair..


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 3, 2002)

This one needs to be blown up and framed!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This one needs to be blown up and framed!!!



I already plan on it


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 4, 2002)

What a lady killer!!!!  Man Im gonna make sure to keep my eye out for this stunner as a teen model!!!!!  If he ends up with a bod like his old man.....there wont be a safe female on that side of the planet!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> there wont be a safe female on that side of the planet!!!!!



Are you kidding!?!

There already isn't!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Are you kidding!?!
> 
> There already isn't!



Hey I'm always thinking of my boy... I leave him a few good ones.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

Ehhh HMMMM... Mr. Man... you haven't posted since TUESDAY!!!    Get on it!!

We can't motivate if you don't post.

Don't make Essy and I cum down there and spank you!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> Don't make Essy and I cum down there and spank you!!!



gee took you long enough to get the hint!!! 

Actually I don't know what has happened to me. I haven't been to the gym since? I've had pizza, and maybe 5 hamburgers just this week alone.. and ice cream and beer...  missed meals like crazy. I'm all carbed up and sleepy!!!!!!  

No sleep.. since 9 am Sunday I have had a total of 19 hours sleep... and tonight I'll get 2 hours.  

But damn of the sex ain't good!!!!! LOL


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

OK.. lack of sleep I understand skipping the gym... BUT eating like shit.. no excuse.  You KNOW if you ate better you'd have SOME gains .... maybe not the ones you'd like so much as you'd get from the gym... and sex is only gonna make one thing bigger!!  

You're only cheating yourself.

Maybe you can start with baby steps... plan your meals this weekend for the week.

Don't yell at me... I'm just trying to help.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OK.. lack of sleep I understand skipping the gym... BUT eating like shit.. no excuse.  You KNOW if you ate better you'd have SOME gains .... maybe not the ones you'd like so much as you'd get from the gym... and sex is only gonna make one thing bigger!!
> 
> You're only cheating yourself.
> ...



One problem I have with lack of sleep is how it effects my eating.. loss of appetite and then when I am hungry my body craves carbs in the form a sugars.. Snickers   If I try to eat like I normally would my body literally starts to shut down and I can not stay awake or function..  

It would also help is I stayed at this place I call home, its a smal lplace but it's pretty nice. I think it has a greenish colored carpet.. no Hmmm I can't remember it's been so long since I have been there..  but I used to prepare my meals, not I buy them.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

Well... I'll stop being hard on you... it's happen when your life settles down... or is that IF your life settles down.

Kinda nice having the GF close to work though.. you probably do get more sleep that way.  Not MUCH... since ... well..we KNOW you!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Well... I'll stop being hard on you... it's happen when your life settles down... or is that IF your life settles down.
> 
> Kinda nice having the GF close to work though.. you probably do get more sleep that way.  Not MUCH... since ... well..we KNOW you!!



Yeah I get to sleep in a little longer. Instead of getting up at 6:00 I can sleep until 6:45-7:00. But then again instead of getting to sleep at 10:00 it's more like 1 or 2!!!! 

I swear she's trying to fuq me to death.. I'm not complaing just making a statement!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

Welll... do guys DO have an AWFUL lot of sex.  I just assumed it was all you!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Welll... do guys DO have an AWFUL lot of sex.  I just assumed it was all you!!!


It's an equal amount of like.. uhm loving sex! 

Last night she was on top of me and she was falling asleep.. it was so cute. OMG I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm sure she loved that you were laughing...   THAT is TOO cute.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 9, 2002)

She's on top...falling asleep....ermmmm....no wonder you were laughing.....I know I shouldnt ask this...but what was holding her up????  Dont answer...please....Im starting to giggle at the mental picture Im building in my mind as I type!!!!  

Promise.....when I get over to your side of the world..Sussi and I wont fall asleep...well just take cat naps.....and tag it thru the night!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Promise.....when I get over to your side of the world..Sussi and I wont fall asleep...well just take cat naps.....and tag it thru the night!!!!!!



  You got THAT right!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

Good morning!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

I think that's the best avatar you've ever had


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> She's on top...falling asleep....ermmmm....no wonder you were laughing.....I know I shouldnt ask this...but what was holding her up????  Dont answer...please....Im starting to giggle at the mental picture Im building in my mind as I type!!!!
> 
> Promise.....when I get over to your side of the world..Sussi and I wont fall asleep...well just take cat naps.....and tag it thru the night!!!!!!



It reminded me of a little kid falling asleep on a pony ride... well in this case a bucking bronco!!! 

Uhm are you Sosunni considering that I'll need to sleep at some point???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

Good morning to you too Butterfly  

I'm having such a hard time keeping non-pornal avatars...   But I couldn't resist that look!!! 


No gym in???? A long time.. however I did have plenty of  cardio this weekend.  

Yesterday spent 2 hours at McDonands with Carter... damn kid was like a little monkey in those tube things and I was right behind him all the way!!! Sweating my arse off keeping up with him. How the hell can a 16 month old baby be so agile???? 

Additional cardio... hey this my journal I can type whatever I want to keep track of my progess right? Right. 

Saturday morning, Saturday afternoon went solo, Saturday/Sunday midnight meeting, Sunday morning breakfast, Sunday afternoon... long, long workout. Took several breaks. Of course when I decided to take a break she was right there.. evil I am.  Monday 1:00am... damn payback time for me. Last time I let her tie my hands to the bed at 1am...  got about 3 hours sleep this morning. 

Diet non-exsistant. Planning hitting the gym someday.. sure just don't know when. I might just take another 2 weeks off and then really clamp down and work it..


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

You're absolutely right... your journal... you track whatever you want


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh and I forgot to mention. My girl thinks that I actually may be addicted to sex. I have heard of people that actual are but never considered that I could be...  wonder how I can tell???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's some info...

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1687.51709 

Fade thinks he's addicted, as well...


----------



## Fade (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes...as a matter of fact..I want some sex right now.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

Well maybe if you'd quit looking at my pics on your palm pilot you wouldn't want it all the time


----------



## Fade (Jun 10, 2002)

I have my minds eye.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Here's some info...
> 
> http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1687.51709
> ...



Yep. Everything theres sounds about right.  Now what do I do?? Do I stand up, grab my crotch and say "Hi my name is Roger and I'm addicted to sex"... ???


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

LOL...no you let one of us grab your crotch and say...PB...its ok..we'll help you take this one step at a time.......ermmmm one pump at a time???????  Hell If your addicted....can I join your AA club too?????  My hubby recons I need help too!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

I suppose you should find one of those groups in your area and get some help... 

That is if you really want any help... are you unhappy FUQing all the time?  Your forearms just getting too damn big?  Those are questions only you can answer...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I suppose you should find one of those groups in your area and get some help...
> 
> That is if you really want any help... are you unhappy FUQing all the time?  Your forearms just getting too damn big?  Those are questions only you can answer...



It's not the sex part that bothers me, or the lack of when it does happen.  It's everything else associated with it.. somethings not right with me even if I am not an actual sex addict. 

But when you blow a 11 year relationship because you know that someday and that day was cumming soon that you would cheat on your spouse. That every opportunity you had to flirt you did and you know inside what your real intentions are or were. Knowing that the possiblity of being faithfull and happy in any relationship is not likely at all. Knowing that so many decisions that are regarding your life are driven somehow by sex, women, or ?? 

Even now I'm haveing the greatest sex ever and I'm still out and about looking.. and in one case found and I was satisfied, very much satisfied. But even that wasn't enough to hold me over for long. 

What is it? Is it that rush of being with someone for the first time? The chase, the conquest, the game?  Is it the satisfaction I get from being able to please another on such a personal level? 

Do I want help? I don't think so. I don't think sitting in these types of meeting will cure who I am or what I have become. 

I have been talking with my cousin, who genetically could be considered my half sister since her father and my father are identical twins. We have so much in common as far as who we are and how we think as people.  She has always had the same problems, feelings and issues as I regarding relationships. So now I have to ask s it more than just the way a person is raised? Is it possible that something that is so controlling in ones life can actually be caused by genetics?


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

Darlin' your only stating what people of 'our' generation feel!!!  Thats why we are considered the Generation X!!!  Not the Baby Boomers..only a result of them!!!  Our group, as it appears, have grown up finding it hard to find our niche` in the big scheme of life....so much so....that we will try anything once, we are not affraid to speak our minds, and will look far and wide for the answers to our questions!!!  We are the reason "self-help" books were made, and the next generation of kids coming up behind us appear to have it all together.  Stop searching for the answers, and just live life to the fullest!!!  We can never really work everything out.....only know that if it feels good...it must be bad for us....therefore....enjoy it even more!!!!!  *As long as we dont get caught...that is*

You will find your adorable son will have an easier passage thru most of his life.....cos he wont have the same questions nor need the same re-assurances in his life.....instead, he will be the mover and shaker of his lot!!!!  Our kids will be the ones who will find the cure to cancer, who will be playing out in space, and who really dont care what others think....only what they perceive as important will be important!!!  

Rambling am I.....yep!!!!  But sometimes the things you write, PB, are the same things I've meshed out not so long ago!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

Essy the the only thing I read out of that post was.. 

If I stood on your front doorstep in only high heels and a trench coat.... would you let me in????? 

Sometimes we have to step back and see things for what they really are...then ignore them and continue having fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

LOL...so whats your answer to the first question then?????

Sorry....I've just stepped back...sized up whats infront of me...and now Im more than ready to have some fun......wanna try the Hands free approach??????


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> LOL...so whats your answer to the first question then?????
> 
> Sorry....I've just stepped back...sized up whats infront of me...and now Im more than ready to have some fun......wanna try the Hands free approach??????



I'm thinking you might have to pay a toll...  maybe getting on your knees would be a good start.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

We are generation X   I always thought that was the generation between me and my son...

Anyway... I hope what you say about our kids and their future is true... but I'm not convinced... 

I think b/c of all the openess and choices they have it can make life so much more complicated... everything from 100 TV channels to choose from when we only had 6... to drugs... school violence and gangs... sex parties when their 14... aids... hate crimes... you name it... it's open to them...

At least whatever they choose will be "accepted" by some group in this vast world... not sure that's a comfort though


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

Butterfly......its because they are given sooooo much information these kids are able to make a more educated choice...they have facts rather than misconceptions...we all grew up with things being kept secret...or just pushed aside..therefore we had to go out and try things!!!  They are a lot more mature than we ever were at the same age!!!

I dont fear for my kids future....I only hope they will allow me to be part of the excitement and 'newness', for want of a better word, of their worlds!!!!  I was told, that the world our great grandfathers knew compaired to ours....is going to be the gap between us and our kids!!!  Have you noticed that our kids seem smarter, and tend to pick things up quicker than we ever did!!!  That they dont just take things on face value....but tend to demand reasons why before accepting orders!!!!  Thats why I dont feel the same as you.....I would love to feel secure in the knowledge that our kids have evolved further than us....and so in doing....have become better and wiser than us!!!!  Its not really that hard to take.....especially when we should all be learning from our mistakes....not repeating them!!!

PB.....on my knees and awaiting your orders!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think b/c of all the openess and choices they have it can make life so much more complicated... everything from 100 TV channels to choose from when we only had 6... to drugs... school violence and gangs... sex parties when their 14... aids... hate crimes... you name it... it's open to them...



I'm too old to think about this stuff and my sons too young for me to think abotu this stuff.... 

The harderst part of my childhood was Frankenberry or CountChocula??? Oh no BooBerry!!  Scooby Doo or JabberJaw.. 

Kids have way too many choices.. but maybe that's a good thing. A little more complicated allows better judgement.... 

i need a hug right about now...


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

Huggles being cyber sent your way....along with other things!!!!  You have nothing to worry about with your little tacker....he will have soooooooo many girls running around for him...he wont have to make any choices.....well maybe one or two...but Im sure his old man will show him the way!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's your big

*HUG*

and a few

xoxox's


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd give you a hug but huh I'm not like that....how about a hand shake?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks for the hugs ladies... sorry about the hands, mind of their own you know??
And nice grip you got there Fade... soft hands though 



okay some where between April and June PB's got lost. Well I found him hiding under the covers buried in filthy mags and Ice cream... a couple cases of empty Bass Ale bottles toss around the room.  So I picked his ass up, tossed his lazy ass in the shower and sat him down for his last supper;
4 beef taquitos
2 Asada tacos
2 Pollo tacos

and tomorrow when he wakes up it's back to tuna fish sandwiches, carrots, a yogurt or two through the day and steak/chicken dinners.  No more hamburgers. No more Ice cream. No more BLT's or fried anything!! Nope it's all good 7 days a week and one cheat meal. He will be allowed to consume no more than 2 Bass Ales a week. That can be in one sitting if he chooses. 

Workouts start tomorrow. No more whimping out. No more going light.. if you drop the weight so be it but at least your tried you pu$$y!! Leg days will not, I say again will not be missed or skipped!! 

He will incorporate real cardio... not that horzontal shiat he's been playing off as cardio... although some days I do get a pretty damn good workout... shut up!! No one asked your opinion!!! 
It's 3 days a week, 20-40 minutes!! 

If anyone has a problem with this please speak to the screen. If you do not get a reply take the hint and go the FUQ away!!! 

later


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 15, 2002)

Fuq'ing egotistical bastard is making me post my meals.... grrr. 

Fine.. 

8:00am - 2cups 2% milk with 4 scoops N'large 
11:00am - Tuna fish on whole wheat, Yoplait yogurt, 2 scoops Designer protein mixed with Water. 
... water intake so far crappy, 1/2 liter so far. 
2:30pm - Post workout XXL drink... 1100 calories.
5:00pm Banana, 3 scoops Designer Protien w/water
8:00pm 12oz Sirlion, broccoli 
11:00pm 2 scoops designer protien

Had to work today so it's pretty much liquid form today...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 15, 2002)

Diet today is right on.. okay I;m by 15 minutes or so. 

3 weeks I think since I've worked out, maybe 2 weeks. Either way decided to just to arms. Switching things up some and trying bi/tri days instead of back/bi and chest/tri

Biceps
Preacher curl ez-bar
warm up 45lbs x 18, 55lbs x 16
85 x 12
95 x 8
95 x 6

Seated incline Db curls
35 x 7
30 x 7
25 x 8
..I was soo pumped it freaking hurt

Hammer curl
30 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 7

Triceps
Overhead press Db
warm up 45 x 15, 55 x 13
70 x 12
75 x 10
75 x 10

Close grip cables
85 x 17
95 x 15
95 x 12
ow........


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL.....when  you were looking for PB, in that messy room...did you happen to come across a rather shabby body answering to the name of Esmerelda or Lelly?????  Cos something made her chase her sorry ass all the way back home begging and pleading for some real punishment!!!!!  Mind you she did mention that if you drank real beer she would have stayed around a lot longer!!!!

Ok boy....lets see who can hurt the most!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi Lelly  .. tough jungling work, family, life and gym huh? 

Sunday .. guy is still pushing me but I did a lot of complaining and whinning to the point he finally let off a little... 

Diet
9:00am 2 cups 2% milk, 4 scoops N'large
9:15 Venti Coffee Starbucks
9:50 Venti Ice Coffee
12:30 during work out Blue Thunder recovery drink
2:15 Turket breast on whole wheat, lettuce, tomato, light Mayo
6:00pm Steak and veggies
... have to work tonight so no more food 

Water yesterday 3.5 liters
Today so far 3 liters

Chest
Flat DB's
Warm up 50 x 18, 60 x 15
75 x 12
80 x 10
90 x 7

Incline BB
175 x 7
155 x 10
155 x 9
,, getting weaker 

Hammer flat
180 x 4
140 x 8
140 x 7
.. hurting been a while

Hammer Incline
140 x 9
140 x 8
140 x 6

Shoulders.. lite and easy
Side cable raises
30 x 15
35 x 8.. huh?
30 x 12

Bent over cables
35 x 15
35 x 13
35 x 12


No cardio.. had 2 sessions in a 8 hour period... that was good enough for me today!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 16, 2002)

Lol....can you give me a discription of this guy whose giving you hell?????  Is he cute??  Will he make me cry out also????  Does he come cheap.....or will it cost me????

Stop braging about your cardio.......I only wish I had the same problem!!!!  Hows that cutie of yours...not your g/f but your boy!!!!!!!!!!!!  My 3 yr old keeps pointing at his pic and saying Yummy!!!!!  Now isnt that sweet....she's taking after her mummy!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Lol....can you give me a discription of this guy whose giving you hell?????  Is he cute??  Will he make me cry out also????  Does he come cheap.....or will it cost me????
> 
> Stop braging about your cardio.......I only wish I had the same problem!!!!  Hows that cutie of yours...not your g/f but your boy!!!!!!!!!!!!  My 3 yr old keeps pointing at his pic and saying Yummy!!!!!  Now isnt that sweet....she's taking after her mummy!!!!!!!



Oh I'm sure it'll cost you...  

Too cute about your little one.. Likes the younger guys huh??


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

Monday June 17

Slept in today.. kind of played hookey from work, at least until noon. 

11:00am 2oz 2% milk w/4 scoops N'large

2:00pm Tuna on whole wheat, small peach, pint of whole milk. 1 oz beef Jerky. 

4:00 Damn snickers bar... okay this is too funny.. It's only 1:54 and I'm already convinced I'm having a snickers!!!  Plus 1 cup 2% with 2 scoops Designer protien, 1 oz beef jerky


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Slept in today.. kind of played hookey from work, at least until noon.



So THAT'S why nobody could find you when I called this morning.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

No gym today... chest/bi/tri are sore as hell and I'm pretty tired today. Oh and my damn hip flexors are killing me.... uhm from cardio.. LOL

Dinner ended up being a roast beef sandwich.. might  also have a rice cake with me on it. 

Water about 4 liters today. Still not at 6


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey you wonderful hunk of flesh!!!!  Hows things????  Nice to hear you play-up as well!!!!  I would come and play too...only by the time I got to you....ermmmmm...you would be well and truely asleep...but then again.....you know they say even cardio in your sleep helps burn calories and improve muscle form!!!!

Just being nosy......where did you get 'Carter' from...the name not the child!!!!!!!  And yes....someone once said the young guys have more energy and are more interested in experimenting!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey just thought you should know.....not even the slightest bit connected with your challenge...but did you know...there are more women over here in Aussie-land than men....and the average age is 35!!!!!!  As a side liner....at least 2/3's are single!!!!!!!!!  Wanna come over and have a look!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey you wonderful hunk of flesh!!!!  Hows things????  Nice to hear you play-up as well!!!!  I would come and play too...only by the time I got to you....ermmmmm...you would be well and truely asleep...but then again.....you know they say even cardio in your sleep helps burn calories and improve muscle form!!!!
> 
> Just being nosy......where did you get 'Carter' from...the name not the child!!!!!!!  And yes....someone once said the young guys have more energy and are more interested in experimenting!!!!!



Play in my sleep?? Heck I'm not that bad ... yet!!!

Carter. I knew a kid when I was 13. thought it was a neat name. When looking through the baby name book i suggested it and she said.. eh it's okay.  3 months later she decides we "don't" want to go with Nathan and looks through the book again. So what does she come across... Carter.  go figure..


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey just thought you should know.....not even the slightest bit connected with your challenge...but did you know...there are more women over here in Aussie-land than men....and the average age is 35!!!!!!  As a side liner....at least 2/3's are single!!!!!!!!!  Wanna come over and have a look!!!!!!



I know!!! it's something like 24:1 ratio of women to men!!!! That sounds like Heaven to me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow, the area I live in is hard leg city. Lucky I met the butterfly.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_ it's something like 24:1 ratio of women to men!!!! That sounds like Heaven to me!!!!!!!!!!



I've always heard that bringing a girlfriend to Australia is like bringing a grain of sand to the beach.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

*Tuesday June 18*

Meals

6:30am - 2 cups 2% w/4 scoops N'large
9:30am - 1 pint whole milk, Egg, potato & salsa flour burrito.
..... MISSED A MEAL!!!!
2:00pm - tuna on whole wheat, small banana, a pear, and 2 Lite & Fit yogurts.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey PB... thought I'd drop by and say hi.

Glad to see you're getting a little more serious about it... your're running out of time.

Just hi. ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Hey PB... thought I'd drop by and say hi.
> 
> Glad to see you're getting a little more serious about it... your're running out of time.
> ...


I gave up on the challenge...  I'm pushing 18% BF, haven't been to the gym in 3 weeks, diet went to hell,,,,, and just life keeps getting in the way. 

Hi!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

*Tuesday June something...*

posted meal above but will post them again..  

6:30am - 2 cups 2% w/4 scoops N'large 
9:30am - 1 pint whole milk, Egg, potato & salsa flour burrito. 
..... MISSED A MEAL!!!! 
2:00pm - tuna on whole wheat, small banana, a pear, and 2 Lite & Fit yogurts.
.. I can't for the life of me remember if i ain't anything at 4:00pm
... hmm
6:00pm Blue Thunder while working out
8:00pm - Turkey on whole wheat, lettuce, tomato, slice of cheddar chees and lite mayo. 
10:00pm 2 scoops Designer in water. 

Water... only 3.5 liters. 

Back
Wide grip pull ups x 13, 10, 8

Dead lifts... really need straps.. read on. 
135 x 15, 185 x 12
225 x 8.. grip
275 x 5
225 x 7

T-bar rows
75 x too many to count
125 x 13
150 x 9
150 x 9

Hammer seated rows
100 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 9

Seated cable rows, close grip
150 x 15
170 x 12
180 x 9
..squeeze those shoulder blades together!!!!


Not sure why but I just felt like doing rowing exercises today... 

reason for straps.. besides limiting the w8 on deads I decided to add traps to back day...  not a good idea. I could not hold 75lbs dbs in my hands for more than 10 seconds!!!!! guess traps stay with shoulders.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

*Wednesday June 19  I think...*

Been feeling pretty good lately.. a little more enrgy through the day. Eating much better, only 4 beers in 5 or six days.  Been to the gym 3 out of 4 days, today will make day 4 ot of 5.  

Weighed myself yesterday.. was kind of scared. I was thinking I was losing a lot of muscle over the past 3 weeks and gaining a lot, and I do mean a lot of fat in the tummy...  weighed in at 193.8 ... my waist is already coming off just after little less than a week of high carb meals.. greasy fat meals and beer, beer, beer. 

So yeah I'm feeling good. Have a little over a month to the end of this challenge and think I'll come out looking tight, not cut but still better than I started. 

Meals
6:30am 2cups 2% milk w/4 scoops N'large
10:30am tuna on whole wheat w/lite mayo, about 15 small carrots, and a lite & fit yougurt. Oh and a pear. 
1:00pm  Rice cake with 2tbls of me and 2 scoops designer 1 cup 2% milk.
4:00pm 1 tuna fish on whole wheat w/lite mayo, and a lite & fit yougurt.
6:00 during workout Blue Thunder drink
7:30 Tuna on whole wheat w/lite mayo and ??? not sure yet.
11:00pm - 2:00am 8 Bass Ales... uh carb up day... yeah right 

Did legs...  short workout. Been a few weeks and I didn't want to really over due it.

10 minutes stationary bike

Leg Press
180 x 20, 270 x 16
450 x 15
540 x 10
630 x 9

Leg extensions
100 x 15
120 x 10
120 x 10
.. held each rep at the top and sqeezed

Leg curls
60 x 20
70 x 20
100 x 12
110 x 11
110 x 10

Calves
Seated calf raises
90 x 20
135 x 18
135 x 16
135 x 15


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Tuesday June something...*



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> reason for straps.. besides limiting the w8 on deads I decided to add traps to back day...  not a good idea. I could not hold 75lbs dbs in my hands for more than 10 seconds!!!!! guess traps stay with shoulders.



Ya' lost me here.  "Reason for straps"?  Was that supposed to be "Traps"?  If you're doing deads on back day, which is obviously corrent, why not do traps then too?  You're already working them with the deads so go ahead and add a couple of sets of shrugs.  75 lb bells?  So what's the problem?  You know the old saying; "It's not how MUCH you lift....................."


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tuesday June something...*



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Ya' lost me here.  "Reason for straps"?  Was that supposed to be "Traps"?  If you're doing deads on back day, which is obviously corrent, why not do traps then too?  You're already working them with the deads so go ahead and add a couple of sets of shrugs.  75 lb bells?  So what's the problem?  You know the old saying; "It's not how MUCH you lift....................."



You knoe lifting straps?? I know it's a fairly new concept for someone of your age... LOL


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

**Where the hell is that "Flipping the Bird" smiley?***  Piss off.  I'm pretty sure I was the one who turned YOU on to lifting straps, PUP.   OK, now back to my original question................you said, "reason for straps..besides *limiting* the weight on deads................"  That's what originally confused me.  Straps should allow you to lift MORE weight on deads.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

Should have been... without them  or becasue you are limited 


STFU!!! Don't you have a donut run to make or something??


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_STFU!!! Don't you have a donut run to make or something??



Hi.  My name is Al and I'm a KrispyKreme-a-holic.  

Thanks pal.  With friends like you who needs donuts?  

P.S.  You're still not making sense.  One of us needs more coffee.  Are the straps letting you lift MORE or are they limiting your lifting?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

Worked Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night...  had a lunch date on saturday, and Sunday spent some time with my son.. the ex tagged along but it was all good. 

So... all work, no rest.. I mean none!! 3 hours Wed, 2 hours Thur, 5 of Friday, and 5 on Saturday.. oh and 2 last night.  No sleep. No gym... no sleep, no appetite..  blah!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Tuesday June something...*



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> 
> reason for straps.. besides limiting the w8 on deads I decided to add traps to back day...  not a good idea. I could not hold 75lbs dbs in my hands for more than 10 seconds!!!!! guess traps stay with shoulders.


They're supposed to go around your wrist AND around the bar. Do you need the how to use straps video?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tuesday June something...*



> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> They're supposed to go around your wrist AND around the bar. Do you need the how to use straps video?



Both of you STFU!!! 

I don't have straps.. and because of this I am not able to lift as heavy as I would like...  and by the time I got done doing back and tried to do shrugs my grip was so weak I couldn't due them.. now if I had straps maybe then I could have.... 

Geez.. what a pain in the butt you two are today!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Tuesday June something...*



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_I don't have straps..



Well SHIAT!!!  Why didn't you say that in the FIRST place?????  



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Both of you STFU!!!



w8lifter?  Is that you???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Tuesday June something...*



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> w8lifter?  Is that you???



No. But i sure like saying it!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Tuesday June something...*



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> w8lifter?  Is that you???



 LMFAO  *That* was funny!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Tuesday June something...*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO  *That* was funny!



My pleasure but, where's the reward???    Day in and day out I slave trying to keep you entertained and all I get is a STFU from some lame a$$ IMPOSTER???  You are one cruel biatch w8lifter.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2002)

Well I'll be damned.. I have a journal???  Huh. 

Okay so I can't even remember the last time I worked out  but I do know that I haven't had but 1 or 2 days at the most each week to get a good workout in. My diet hasn't been too bad...  could be worse but could be better!!  

I'm down a couple of pounds.. about 190  feeling flat.. not fat... LOL

So what's in the future?? Well Monday is a rest night unless I eat enough to give me some energy to hit the gym. If not Tuesday, Wednesday for sure and then Saturday and Sunday.  The problem though is there are weeks where Sat and/or Sundays are impossible to hit the gym. So I'm really thinking of hitting it Tuesday morning and night, Wednesday morning and night. I need at least 3 workouts per week to hit all body parts. But if I can fit Saturday and Sunday also then that would give me 6 workouts and I can keep rotating them around.  Might be tough on the body is my only worries or not getting enough rest to recover... which isn't anything new. 

I need to win the Lottery!!! I'd have my own gym, nothing taking me away from having the body I always wanted. Oh and home theater.. and a huge motorhome and 38ft cruiser. I know I book Hedo for all us and fly everyone there for 2 weeks, not just 1!!!!  Sweet!!!

Wanna know what my diet so far has been? Okay...  2 cups of coffee, 2 liters of water and about 4  (4inch x 4inch) servings og Amanda's home made coffee crumb cake!! it was that or chicken and the chicken just wasn't looking to good sitting next the coffee cake!!!!!


----------

